# Howard Johnson loses his licence



## martlin (12 August 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/horse_racing/14214611.stm

3 years for running a horse after neurectomy and 1 year for administering steroids... his defence? He didn't know running a denerved horse is against the rules


----------



## Caledonia (12 August 2011)

Disgusting man - he could have killed jockeys, never mind more horses. Not nearly long enough. 

According to Howard (via ATR) he's 'stunned' at the ban. Me too - at how short it is..........

Wylie's also said that he's shocked that JHJ's been treated like a criminal. Really? Wilfully endangering horses and jockeys isn't a criminal action? 

He's saying that he's now retired, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 August 2011)

Cant believe it, trainers involved in bettin scams warned off for life.

Because it now causes *im to retire I suppose t*ats justice. But a jockey could *ave been killed and imo its too lenient and sends out t*e wron* messa*e.

* keys not workin* sorry.


----------



## TelH (12 August 2011)

Why only 4 years?  I think he got off rather lightly.


----------



## martlin (12 August 2011)

I was a bit surprised that the ban is not permanent, but then again, nothing really surprises me any more 
How can you not know that running a denerved horse is wrong? Mind boggles.

I don't think HJ's career can recover from this, though, so it is some good news at least.


----------



## Spudlet (12 August 2011)

I agree with this:

'We are also dismayed that a trainer of Johnsons experience and stature is pleading ignorance of the rules. Ignorance is no excuse for not knowing the rules but more importantly its no excuse for cruelty. Looked at another way we just need to apply a little simple common sense: how could anyone think it was acceptable to race a horse that was in so much pain it needed a neurectomy in the first place?'

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/latest-news?view=show&content_id=4579


----------



## Clarew22 (12 August 2011)

My opinion of GW is now pretty low too


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

We don't know the pressures a trainer is under, but if they feel they have to win at all costs, they should get a job in Tesco's
I have no patience with any person who does a neurectomey, this is a last resort operation, and just confirms that the veterinary "profession" have no moral conscience


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Clarew22 said:



			My opinion of GW is now pretty low too 

Click to expand...

The first time owner does not know the ins and the outs, but once he has owned horses for years he has to accept some responsibility and tbh he has not made his position clear.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

I have just read through the BHA report and quite frankly it is astounding. Astounding that both JHJ and the vet involved did not discuss the future of the horse (the horse was denerved due to persistent ulcerating corns) and also I find it astonishing the JHJ believed the feeling would come back!!
A thoroughly unpleasant obnoxious man who racing will be far better of without.
And I still think there was more to that robbery than meets the eye?


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Re ignorance: how is it that I, as a mere stable lad knows that there are certain rules regarding running horses, that all trainers must "sign up to" I think this person should be prosecuted and not allowed to own horses for the rest of his life.


----------



## martlin (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			I have just read through the BHA report and quite frankly it is astounding. Astounding that both JHJ and the vet involved did not discuss the future of the horse (the horse was denerved due to persistent ulcerating corns) and also I find it astonishing the JHJ believed the feeling would come back!!
A thoroughly unpleasant obnoxious man who racing will be far better of without.
And I still think there was more to that robbery than meets the eye?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, he knew that he had the horse denerved, but didn't know it was called neurectomy, pmsl!
It definitely seems there is more to the case that meets the eye...
And, sorry, but retire? Just as well, cos I can't see how his career could go on after that little mishap


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

I also had a bit of a"moment" when I saw he had £170k in cash in his "safe", and obviously some criminal elements knew about it.
I am a person who is able to look at a person, talk to them,  and work out whether they are criminal or not, if criminal,  I walk away.


----------



## Daffodil (12 August 2011)

Hooray!   Agree with everyone.... not nearly long enough.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

It should have been for a lifetime. and was the "owner " asked anything?


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Who was the vet, we want to make sure he does not walk away.


----------



## Daffodil (12 August 2011)

Yes, the vet      Haven't heard much about him.


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 August 2011)

A colleague at work has just heard this on the radio and asked me why the owner and vet are not culpable or at least why they would not speak up when they knew what had been done to the horse and saw it declared to run!  Im afraid I could not answer him


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

Just has been pointed out by Racing Welfare, please spare a thought for the stable staff who are probably now homeless and jobless.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

I have just tried to complain about the vet, but so far without success, as far as the staff are concerned, too bad.
The owner is not " a fit and proper person" and should also be banned.


----------



## Little Squirrel (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Just has been pointed out by Racing Welfare, please spare a thought for the stable staff who are probably now homeless and jobless.
		
Click to expand...

hear hear. It's always the lads that suffer most, hopefully they will all get good jobs, he had some good staff.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

I have not seen anything in "latest news " on any of the vet-pro websites, so obviously they support the people who pay their wages.
Disgusted.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Little Squirrel said:



			hear hear. It's always the lads that suffer most, hopefully they will all get good jobs, he had some good staff.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but good staff don;t work for bad employers.


----------



## proudwilliam (12 August 2011)

Re Howard Johnson said he did not know it was illegal ???My question to the owner is What was stated on the bill from the vets regarding the proceedure? Surely the vets would have known it was illegal so all the parties are guilty in my eyes.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I have just tried to complain about the vet, but so far without success, as far as the staff are concerned, too bad.
The owner is not " a fit and proper person" and should also be banned.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a bit harsh, I am pretty sure in a large yard like that there is a structure of responsibility, I am not talking about head lad/assistant trainer level, I mean the poor young girls and boys 'living the dream' doing 3 horses a day. Who don't get consulted or informed on what is happening (and if they did, it's unlikely it would mean anything to them).
Also if you read the BHA report the vet assumed the horse would be retired by the sound of things.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Sorry, but good staff don;t work for bad employers.
		
Click to expand...

Life isn't always that black and white, I have worked for some very large companies that have done some very underhand things and got away with it, but when it is your job and you have bills to pay (or in this case your home too) then you don't have much choice.


----------



## martlin (12 August 2011)

By all means I can't see why the vet would not perform neurectomy... it's a procedure that enables a horse to be pain free in retirement, which is fine by me.
And neurectomy is not illegal, running a horse which had the op is. HJ's argument was that he didn't know that de-nerving = neurectomy, thus didn't know that he can't run the horse  
I agree with BB, though, the poor staff are coming out worst off  I hope they find good jobs very soon.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			I think that is a bit harsh, I am pretty sure in a large yard like that there is a structure of responsibility, I am not talking about head lad/assistant trainer level, I mean the poor young girls and boys 'living the dream' doing 3 horses a day. Who don't get consulted or informed on what is happening (and if they did, it's unlikely it would mean anything to them).
Also if you read the BHA report the vet assumed the horse would be retired by the sound of things.
		
Click to expand...

Poor kids, three horses per day, they are lucky, I worked for a well known  trainer in the West Country [ made £250,000 in winnings, and we had to do four each, eight on a Sunday,  one old guy mucked out 29 in a morning, and thought he has done well, then was told to do another twenty in the afternoon.
If anyone works for a trainer and does not know what is going on they would be better off in Tesco';s
The vet assumed the horse would be retired "by the sound of things". what else would he say in his defence, that he assumed the horse would be retired after he had run in eight races, but before he broke a leg?
The BHA and all that lot make sure that kids are well paid, though some trainers are will able to say "well I did not know that they had to be paid overtime"
Well I am not convinced, the welfare of the horses is paramount, and as soon as we forget that it is all downhill.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Life isn't always that black and white, I have worked for some very large companies that have done some very underhand things and got away with it, but when it is your job and you have bills to pay (or in this case your home too) then you don't have much choice.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, and you move on as soon as you can.
As far as I am concerned the welfare of the animal is paramount, and once we deviate from that, there is no limit to the excuses.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Poor kids, three horses per day, they are lucky, I worked for a well known  trainer in the West Country [ made £250,000 in winnings, and we had to do four each, eight on a Sunday,  one old guy mucked out 29 in a morning, and thought he has done well, then was told to do another twenty in the afternoon.
If anyone works for a trainer and does not know what is going on they would be better off in Tesco';s
The vet assumed the horse would be retired "by the sound of things". what else would he say in his defence, that he assumed the horse would be retired after he had run in eight races, but before he broke a leg?
The BHA and all that lot make sure that kids are well paid, though some trainers are will able to say "well I did not know that they had to be paid overtime"
Well I am not convinced, the welfare of the horses is paramount, and as soon as we forget that it is all downhill.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down dear!
There is a huge difference between a 'yard man' and a stable lad/girl. A yard man would not likely be subject to union rules, and I am the first to admit a bit of hard work never hurt anyone, but the rules were put in place to ensure horse welfare.
Re: the vet, I was adding my supposition, that is not what the vet is quoting as saying.


----------



## rambling (12 August 2011)

Is it just me that finds it unbelievable that a trainer would spend money denerving a horse that was to be retired ?
 Fairy tale !


----------



## Caledonia (12 August 2011)

It does beg the question how many other horses he did this to ........ they only found this because it happened at Musselburgh. 

His excuses about corns are a load of b ollox - the horse was operated on after he went wrong at Cheltenham.....


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

rambling said:



			Is it just me that finds it unbelievable that a trainer would spend money denerving a horse that was to be retired ?
 Fairy tale !
		
Click to expand...

It is the owner that pays the vets bill? The denerving is relatively inexpensive (even from my POV!) and was done to promote hoof growth to stop the ulcerating corns.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

Caledonia said:



			His excuses about corns are a load of b ollox - the horse was operated on after he went wrong at Cheltenham.....

Click to expand...

They said in the report that the horse was repeatedly lame, which IMO proves that it's feet/legs are not up to the job


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

I don't think that this is a one horse case, it is what I call "institutional cruelty"
Horses which do not stand up to training have to be retired to an easier life, end of.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			It is the owner that pays the vets bill? The denerving is relatively inexpensive (even from my POV!) and was done to promote hoof growth to stop the ulcerating corns.
		
Click to expand...

A top yard will send such horses home, with a full vet report.


----------



## Caledonia (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			They said in the report that the horse was repeatedly lame, which IMO proves that it's feet/legs are not up to the job 

Click to expand...

His form tells the story - 

Striking Article 

Looks like he stated to go wrong at Newcastle in the Feb, went properly wrong in Captain Cee Bee's Supreme Novice, and then rather than wait, they operated to keep running him. 

Sick.


----------



## Little Squirrel (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Poor kids, three horses per day, they are lucky, I worked for a well known  trainer in the West Country [ made £250,000 in winnings, and we had to do four each, eight on a Sunday,  one old guy mucked out 29 in a morning, and thought he has done well, then was told to do another twenty in the afternoon.
If anyone works for a trainer and does not know what is going on they would be better off in Tesco';s
The vet assumed the horse would be retired "by the sound of things". what else would he say in his defence, that he assumed the horse would be retired after he had run in eight races, but before he broke a leg?
The BHA and all that lot make sure that kids are well paid, though some trainers are will able to say "well I did not know that they had to be paid overtime"
Well I am not convinced, the welfare of the horses is paramount, and as soon as we forget that it is all downhill.
		
Click to expand...


MrsD you really need to calm down, you are not the only one to work in a big yard and you are certainly not God. I don't agree with what HJ has done either but to say that the lads in the yard should be working at Tesco's if they don't know what's going on is a load of crap. I know a great girl that works for HJ she is a super rider, has great compassion for her horses and is now jobless, will I pass it on that you will be sending her a Tesco application form?
 Many yard's keep their lads in the dark mainly to stop things getting out in public so how is this the kids fault? Have some heart not only for the horses but for the people involved as well.
 Also while I'm at it do you want a medal? Wow four horses to look after. How about 8 lots a morning, head girl of 56 with 3 people at evening stables, do that for ten years and maybe then I'll listen to your "I worked harder than anybody else speech". 
I've seen your reply to many threads and you always come across as knowing it all and actually quite rude.


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

Little Squirrel said:



			Many yard's keep their lads in the dark mainly to stop things getting out in public so how is this the kids fault? Have some heart not only for the horses but for the people involved as well.



			This is my experience too.

MrsD123, I think you are beginning to come across as the adage of 'a little knowledge is a dangerous thing'! Granted sometimes you do come out with some good practical advice but on slightly emotive issues you tend to lose the plot?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Little Squirrel said:



			MrsD you really need to calm down, you are not the only one to work in a big yard and you are certainly not God. I don't agree with what HJ has done either but to say that the lads in the yard should be working at Tesco's if they don't know what's going on is a load of crap. I know a great girl that works for HJ she is a super rider, has great compassion for her horses and is now jobless, will I pass it on that you will be sending her a Tesco application form?
 Many yard's keep their lads in the dark mainly to stop things getting out in public so how is this the kids fault? Have some heart not only for the horses but for the people involved as well.
 Also while I'm at it do you want a medal? Wow four horses to look after. How about 8 lots a morning, head girl of 56 with 3 people at evening stables, do that for ten years and maybe then I'll listen to your "I worked harder than anybody else speech". 
I've seen your reply to many threads and you always come across as knowing it all and actually quite rude.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Mr Baggybreeches, I am not a person who  is happy to allow horses to be abused, they can't walk away from it, but the staff can.
and if your friend is any good she will get a job in a decent stable.
Nobody can ride 8 horse in 4 hours, do the maths ffs.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 August 2011)

HJ got off lightly in my opinion.
After this fiasco I will not be missing him in the sport at all!
I do feel sorry for the stable staff though and I hope that the horses are found good homes/trainers.
What he did to that horse is inexcusable in my opinion. All for greed and the owner GW was just as responsible in my opinion as well. 
If an owner is stupid enough not to ask questions of his/her trainer/vet then they shouldn't be an owner full stop!
There is no excuse in this day and age for ignorance.
If I was an owner of a horse in training I would want to know everything about what is happening or not happening to my horse, including what it had for breakfast that morning.
Why? Because I care. I care not only about running a horse on merit and of playing by the rules. But also I happen to care about horses a great deal and their welfare in any sport is the utmost importance to me.
I couldn't careless if my nag finished first or last so long as it came home in one piece and received the care and attention I was paying for. Also knowing or my trainer acknowledging when it was time to call it a day and either retire horse into something it was capable of doing or else put to sleep. In some cases putting to sleep can be the kindest option for these ex racers!
In the case of Striking Article I don't think either of them did have any regard for the welfare of that horse at all. Not even for the jockeys who were riding, either in or outside of a race!
What was their motivation? Greed most likely. A failure to accept that the horse was not up to the job it was bred for and should have been retired or put to sleep, not butchered and raced to its eventual death. It was both cruel and immoral in my opinion.
I absolutely love horse racing and I love jump racing but the more and more I see of shoddy dealings within the sport it makes me want to throw up and disassociate myself from the sport completely. Thank gawd I don't write about it anymore because I really don't think I could have bitten my tongue on this one! 
For his misdealings the trainer should have been banned for life and the owner warned off. The vet should be help accountable as well and not just for the de-nerving but the use of steroids too.
I just want to pick up those responsible shake them violently and bang their heads several times against a brick wall and say for gawd sake wake up! Acknowledge what you have done and feel pity on the animals you have butchered or interfered with just for your love of money and self gratification. What other reason could they have for doing it? It certainly wasn't done for the welfare of the horses now was it.
Shakes head in dismay


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Yes Mr Baggybreeches, I am not a person who  is happy to allow horses to be abused, they can't walk away from it, but the staff can.
and if your friend is any good she will get a job in a decent stable.
		
Click to expand...

*coughs in a ladylike manner* 

I don't know of anyone who works there my empathy was with the staff in general, the only connection I have is my horse who was in training there before I got him, and was left to freeze to death when he was allegedly on 'let down livery' 
And I defy anyone to walk away from paid employment when they are as has been said before unaware of the procedures that the horses are put through.


----------



## LizzieJ (12 August 2011)

Did GW own this horse?  I only ask because I know there are some owners who know nothing about horses and probably wouldn't have had a clue! GW is not one on them though


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			*coughs in a ladylike manner* 

I don't know of anyone who works there my empathy was with the staff in general, the only connection I have is my horse who was in training there before I got him, and was left to freeze to death when he was allegedly on 'let down livery' 
And I defy anyone to walk away from paid employment when they are as has been said before unaware of the procedures that the horses are put through.
		
Click to expand...

defy me then.


----------



## Little Squirrel (12 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Yes Mr Baggybreeches, I am not a person who  is happy to allow horses to be abused, they can't walk away from it, but the staff can.
and if your friend is any good she will get a job in a decent stable.
Nobody can ride 8 horse in 4 hours, do the maths ffs.
		
Click to expand...

Who said we rode out in 4 hours? We rode out first lot at 7am and last lot was supposed to be 2pm but we were never usually finished on time. So MrsD you do the math ffs. Evening stables were from 3pm till 5.30pm if you'd like that info too. Infact I can give you a detailed account for the whole day if you want? 

As for my friend getting a job in a decent stable I hope she does.


----------



## martlin (12 August 2011)

Little Squirrel said:



			As for my friend getting a job in a decent stable I hope she does.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, too.
MrsD123, calm down a bit and try not to jump down people's throats, please, pretty, pretty please...


----------



## cronkmooar (12 August 2011)

martlin said:



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/horse_racing/14214611.stm

3 years for running a horse after neurectomy and 1 year for administering steroids... his defence? He didn't know running a denerved horse is against the rules 

Click to expand...

Out of interest what was the excuse for administering steroids to three horses? 

Steroids seem to be the in thing for some crazy reason and not just in racing - could also explain why the horse had dodgy feet!


----------



## dunthing (12 August 2011)

I think I heard recently that the owner of several horses based at HJs have been moved to Paul Nichols yard. I can't recall the owners name though. I knew what a neurectomy was when I was in my teens. That was "many" years ago.


----------



## Merry Crisis (12 August 2011)

Mrs D, is there by any chance you could have a Neurectomy on your fingers please? Getting rather tired of your constant ranting.


----------



## oldvic (12 August 2011)

dunthing said:



			I think I heard recently that the owner of several horses based at HJs have been moved to Paul Nichols yard. I can't recall the owners name though. I knew what a neurectomy was when I was in my teens. That was "many" years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Graham Wylie has moved 6 of his horses to Paul Nicholls - it looks like there will be a few more moving house shortly!!


----------



## fatpony (12 August 2011)

cronkmooar - there are several differant types of steroids with quite differant actions.

good people do work at bad yards. in the same way that nice people by puppies from puppy farms - once your in there you cant leave without the puppy/horse. people at howards in my experience do an awful lot more than 3 horses a day - they are often riding out well into the afternoon and of course there are some idiots but there a good proportion of them who love their horses and dote on them. Not sure if Ginny still works there but she is the girl who looked after Inglis Drever and a lot of other top horses and she put in a LOT of extra time effort and patience with her rides. Hope they all get other jobs and the horses all get a good life somewhere else.


----------



## martlin (12 August 2011)

To be fair, I could kind of understand being caught out with steroids in bloodstream in one horse (well, maybe not anabolics, though ), easily done by not observing withdrawal periods after treatment/getting mixed up etc... it is a completely different kettle of fish to denerve a horse and then run it, or even train it, for that matter. Absolute lack of concern for the welfare not only of the horse, but the jockeys, too  somebody could have been killed in the process...

BTW, the owner who moved horses to PN is the owner of the denerved horse... talk about abandoning sinking ship - pure class.


----------



## Ranyhyn (12 August 2011)

lionman said:



			Mrs D, is there by any chance you could have a Neurectomy on your fingers please? Getting rather tired of your constant ranting.

Click to expand...

Same, I lost the will to read this thread after one too many crazy reply.


----------



## cronkmooar (12 August 2011)

fatpony said:



			cronkmooar - there are several differant types of steroids with quite differant actions.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,but it was stated anabolic steroids and abuse of these is renowned for causing laminitis and infection


----------



## Pale Rider (12 August 2011)

"I just wanted the horse to run...you have to try every corner to get a horse to win a race," he said.

I think this quote from the trainer himself sums things up for him.

I wonder what other 'corners' he's tried, no one gets caught the first time.

Made a fortune out of cheating I expect. Well, I 'bet' he has, lol.


----------



## shazza283 (12 August 2011)

cronkmooar said:



			Agreed,but it was stated anabolic steroids and abuse of these is renowned for causing laminitis and infection
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disagree but it's corticosteroids that have the side effects of laminitis and immunosupression and therefore increased susceptability to infection - anabolics are the type that you associate with body builders etc and they are used to encourage the body to repair and build.


My thoughts are with the poor horse(s). Just should never have happened


----------



## Pampered Ponies (12 August 2011)

Having read through the good and bad parts of this thread I can only comment on a few things:

1) A decent trainer would never do these things and even if they were "pushed" to run they would tell someone to back off in a varying manner of ways.  

2) As a responsible owner you know what your horse is like, is doing, has issues with and is capable of.  If that means you can't run, then you can't run -simple as that

I know, I've lost one horse on the racecourse and retired 2 - one off the track and one due to an injury - and I was/am incredibly attached and cautious with mine.  I have the 2 retired ones at homes living as spoilt pets now.  My trainer would have told me to jog on or stronger, with no hesitation, had I even suggested trying to run with an injury

HJ was also investigated when he was robbed of £100k a few years ago - something tells me most "normal" people don't have 100 grand sat around at home gathering dust..........


----------



## perfect11s (13 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Just has been pointed out by Racing Welfare, please spare a thought for the stable staff who are probably now homeless and jobless.
		
Click to expand...

Oh big deal!!!  IMHO those who live by the sword die by the sword  its a rough business....  they will get over it .......


----------



## Baggybreeches (13 August 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Oh big deal!!!  IMHO those who live by the sword die by the sword  its a rough business....  they will get over it .......
		
Click to expand...

 

Obviously that's your opinion, and I am sure they will find alternative employment, but to not show any sympathy with the 'sharp end' staff is a bit brutal surely?


----------



## Baggybreeches (13 August 2011)

Pampered Ponies said:



			HJ was also investigated when he was robbed of £100k a few years ago - something tells me most "normal" people don't have 100 grand sat around at home gathering dust..........
		
Click to expand...

I am glad it's not just me that thought that. My other reasoning was the armed robbers are usually after a bit more than £100k? A very strange set of circumstances indeed!


----------



## tonkatoy (13 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Yes Mr Baggybreeches, I am not a person who  is happy to allow horses to be abused, they can't walk away from it, but the staff can.
and if your friend is any good she will get a job in a decent stable.
Nobody can ride 8 horse in 4 hours, do the maths ffs.
		
Click to expand...

how odd. I ride 16 in 4 hours at the racing stables!!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 August 2011)

On t*e Mornin* Line a statement was read out from * Jons*on sayin* someone *ad incriminated *im. If its true it s*ows t*at it was common knowled*e on t*e yard and *e was well aware of t*e implications.

As for t*e stable staff losin* t*eir jobs PN is advertisin* on *is website for staff.


----------



## EAST KENT (13 August 2011)

Presumably the owner paid the de nerving bill? Or was it just lumped in with the rest of the expenses. Both Wylies were constant visitors to the stables .find it hard to believe that a de nerving op went on without their knowledge.OK,trainer guilty as Hell..BUT under great pressure from very ambitious owners wanting to win,win ,win.  
  Anyone with half a brain knows that de nerved horses are dodgey ,and `chasing would be like Russian Roulette for the rider and other horses in the race.


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 August 2011)

EK t*ats w*at Im stru**lin* wit* w*y was Wylie also not c*ared wit* t*e same t*in* and warned off.


----------



## EAST KENT (13 August 2011)

Who knows? Could it be money talking..I have no idea on it.


----------



## georgie0 (13 August 2011)

Baggy breeches, as usual you are the voice of sense! Highly dodgy deeds going on i suspect.  Poor staff and poor horses.


----------



## Daffodil (13 August 2011)

The vet is recorded as saying he "presumed the horse would be retired" from racing after the de-nerving operation.   Striking Article ran 8 times afterwards.
I'm obviously guessing at the procedures here, but I would assume the yard vet either carried out the operation himself or referred the horse to hospital and the operation carried out there.   The yard vet must have been aware that the horse was still racing and the implications of that.   Even giving the vet the benefit of the doubt the horse should only have run once before his appearance on a racecourse should have been reported to the BHA - not 8 times.  Having said that, though, how many people would be brave enough to tell HJ he was running a horse against BHA rules.   

And then there's the issue of the steriods..............  Don't tell me he'd been training for quarter of a century and never read the Rule Book.  

Also, do the BHA automatically order a PM if a horse breaks a leg racing, as I understand they did here.    If not, perhaps they already had their suspicions that something was not right.

Everytime a horse appears at a racecourse I'm assuming it's passport has to be inspected.   Looking at my horse's passport, there are pages for vaccinations records, lab health tests, basic health requirements and medicinal treatment.  There is no procedure that I can see for recording more invasive and significant treatment - like a de-nerving op, colic op or anything else.     This is something the BHA should be looking into.


----------



## Baggybreeches (13 August 2011)

georgie0 said:



			Baggy breeches, as usual you are the voice of sense! Highly dodgy deeds going on i suspect.  Poor staff and poor horses.
		
Click to expand...

Shush you, I have a reputation as a mentalist to live up to!


----------



## Caledonia (13 August 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Shush you, I have a reputation as a mentalist to live up to! 

Click to expand...

You and me both apparently. 

Daffodil - it is not commonplace at most courses, but it is at Musselburgh.


----------



## Fizzbw (14 August 2011)

BHA are saying that they did the PM on the basis of a tip off by telephone.

HJ says "someone is out to get him" - seeing how many people he has treated badly and pissed off over the years, I don't think he is ever going to narrow it down to who is out to get him!!

Owner, vet and farrier should be culpable as well - imo to do a denerving for a corn is outrageous - if their farrier couldn't solve the problem, or the vet, then I would be looking for a farrier or vet who could.


----------



## LouandBee (16 August 2011)

Is Howard Johnson the one that was on crime watch last year? 
I felt sorry for him then - not bl**dy now! Poor horse or should I say horses.


----------



## Smitty (17 August 2011)

GW had horses with other trainers didn't he - JonJo etc.  Were those ever tested do we know?  

Has he moved to PN as a 'whitewash' attempt I wonder.  Anyway, fortunately for the horses and jockeys, I expect PN has read the rule book


----------



## JenHunt (19 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I don't think that this is a one horse case, it is what I call "institutional cruelty"
Horses which do not stand up to training have to be retired to an easier life, end of.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree...  

BUT

you could argue that at least the lameness was treated. Yes HJ broke the rules by running the horse, but he had taken action to prevent the horse suffering. Yet he gets a longer sentence than that horrible little scrote Jamie Gray!.... 

How the ***** is that justice?! 

I'm not in anyway whatsoever condoning what has gone on here, but I just thought it was an interesting point.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 August 2011)

The point is this horse was being raced and had no feeling in that foot, John Francombe likened it to driving a car without any steering.  The horse could have fallen at anytime and caused injury or death to its rider.

Graham Wylie is selling a lot of his horses and the rest are being sent to PN and Willie Mullins in Ireland both champion trainers in their own country.


----------



## Merry Crisis (19 August 2011)

I am sad that a little prick like HJ has brought racing, single handedly down to the depths of comparing him to Jamie Gray. But I tend to agree.


----------



## AMH (23 August 2011)

I read the whole of the BHA's judgement on this and found it to be harsher than I expected, but always fair. I was afraid that there might have been some attempt to hush this up to avoid adverse publicity for the industry and was pleasantly surprised.

For the record, it is interesting that the vet involved in the original advice re the denerving is no longer a senior partner at the practice in question. No mention is made of charges against him - I assume it's possible he's retired. However, the vet involved in the steroid issue is still there and was accompanied by legal council to the BHA hearing pending inquiries by the RCVS. To suggest that a horse administered steroids between races was not 'in training' at the time gives us an idea of the arrogance of Mr Johnson. 

I'd like to make a correction to some posts on here too - the vet says that he 'accepted that in general terms he had considered that the gelding would have been raced again'. So it was never the senior vet's understanding that the horse would be retired.

For HJ to claim he didn't know the rules is one thing, and makes him look a fool. But for him, and Mr Wylie, to defend the decision to race a horse with compromised sensation in one of its feet, endangering stable staff and jockeys both riding the animal and riding with it, is a disgrace. Racing has enough unwarranted and ill-informed bad press without being attacked from 'within'.

I would also like to say that I feel the comparisons with James Gray are unhelpful and insulting to HJ's staff, who have never been called into question at any point and deserve our sympathy. This is not a general neglect issue - I agree that there is a question about Mr Johnson's empathy with animals in his care, but I'm sure his staff loved their horses and I expect that whoever 'did' Striking Article on a daily basis mourned his passing long after either Mr Johnson or Mr Wylie.


----------



## JenHunt (24 August 2011)

AMH said:



			I would also like to say that I feel the comparisons with James Gray are unhelpful and insulting to HJ's staff, who have never been called into question at any point and deserve our sympathy. This is not a general neglect issue - I agree that there is a question about Mr Johnson's empathy with animals in his care, but I'm sure his staff loved their horses and I expect that whoever 'did' Striking Article on a daily basis mourned his passing long after either Mr Johnson or Mr Wylie.
		
Click to expand...

AMH - if you read what I said properly you'll see that I was in no way comparing HJ to JG - I was merely illustrating that the law is an ass and that actually, I thought HJ's penalty was quite severe when you consider that handed to someone as horrid as JG.


----------

